# How do I make finished white oak look like unfinished?



## mrdupfx (Jun 28, 2015)

I have a white oak table, and my wife really likes the whiteish-grey that white oak looks like its unfinished. But she hates the golden brown color when you even just apply a simple poly. Does anyone have a receipe with dye/stain that can make finished white oak appear the same color as unfinished?


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

In our shop, we use vinegar and steel wool to make most any wood grey. You have to let it do its thing for a while and white oak being so dense even more so. Try it on some pieces and then put finish on it later, see if you like the results. The basic recipe is steel wool and vinegar in a jar. Leave it in there for a while. Brush it on and watch. Rinse with water when you achieve your desired patina. Hope this helps.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

In our shop, we use vinegar and steel wool to make most any wood grey.

I have to disagree, if you use that mixture on oak it will turn it black.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I have two suggestions: 1. Try ultra pale shellac on a test board to see if that fills the bill. The miniature pic probably isn't adequate to make a decision even if you enlarge it. 2. Similarly, consider Target's Super Clear Poly. HTH


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

sand the finish off. This will give you an unfinished look. I would try satin finish lacquer. I use gloss but it does not color the white oak. This star is made with white oak and walnut with lacquer finish.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Jim, you are right. I had forgotten about lacquer and it is much more available than either of my suggestions.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

You can white wash it with grey paint.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I give milk paint a try, Butter milk or slate or maybe Oyster white:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=65208&cat=1,190,42942


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

The only finish that I know of that actualy looks like raw wood os soap finsh. Quite easy to do, requires no special equipment, is non-toxic and is easy to repair. Used it on this project:
 
Did a writeup on the process: http://lumberjocks.com/kaerlighedsbamsen/blog/41392

Also have a look at what Schwarz writes:
http://blog.lostartpress.com/2015/09/11/my-first-time-using-soap-finish-notes-warnings/


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Try experimenting with some ferrous Sulfate(an iron supplement sold in drug stores) use about 15 tablets in a quart of water and adjust from there.
Another technique is fuming with Ammonia(rather involved and time-consuming,it involves making a plastic tent (make sure it does not touch you project) putting small containers of ammonia in the tent and-and let set up to 12 hours
This is best done outdoors or not in an enclosed area.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Water based poly doesn't add color to wood. There is also polycrylic that should not add to the color of the wood.


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

The effects of steel wool and vinegar. The color depends entirely on how much you use and how long you leave it on there.


----------



## wonderand (Sep 9, 2014)

Luthierman, love that look. What kind of vinegar did you use to get these results?


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

This is not my work. I just googled an image to show what can be done. I don't have any of my work currently available for show. Sometimes folks want something built to look really old, like it is an old barn piece. This method will get you the weathered gray look, no problem. At the shop it is just straight up white vinegar. I don't see why any vinegar wouldn't do the trick. Just try it out. We have to make brand new things look "rustic" constantly and this method has been our go to. Get a scrap piece and go to town, friend. We don't really put much science to it. Get some vinegar put it in a jar. Put some steel wool in it. Let it sit. We leave the steel wool in and just add more of each when we need more. It ends up looking like gross rusty chunky water and smells like pickles.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I prefer oil based products on tables, but that will darken and Amber the wood. When I don't want to change the color, I use water based poly or polycrylic.


----------



## mrdupfx (Jun 28, 2015)

I agree and wanted to use an o8l.based poly. Could I seal with a water poly then cover with oil poly?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

You may have better luck sealing with wax free shellac first and then oil poly.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've played around a little with the steel wool/vinegar method and it works best on red oak as it has more tannic acid. I have heard (but not tested) that using tea in the mixture for woods with less acid in them and it adds a little more brown to the mixture.


----------

